# Döbel- und Barbenfutter für Fluß



## Skunk2000 (1. Februar 2002)

Hi!
Ich angle in einem schwach strömenden Fluss auf barben und döbel! Kann mir jemand ein kostengünstiges Futterrezept geben!
Vielen Dank

---------------------------------------------------------------
Angeln ist die beste Droge!
Grüße aus dem Schwabenland, Euer Skunk2000


----------



## Lynx (1. Februar 2002)

Servus Skunk,
schau mal in die Database ( Köderwissen) da ist einiges über An- und Lockfütterung.

-------------------------------------------------------
Der &acute;WO&acute;


----------



## Marco Klann (18. Februar 2002)

Hi Leute!War jemand dieses Jahr schon zum Barbenangel los? Ich bin bisher nocht nicht mit der Feederrute auf Barben losgegangen, da wir zur Zeit an der Weser einen ziemlich hohen Wasserstand haben und man die guten Buhnenköpfe bei den derzeitigen Verhältnisse nicht befischen kann!
Bis denne
Ciao Marco


----------



## nobby36 (19. Februar 2002)

Ich fange im Frühjahr ganz gut mit Spürangel und Frühstücksfleisch, auch ohne Füttern. Allerdings weiß ich wo die Barben stehen und wechsle zwischen den Fangplätzen hin und her um die Fische nicht zu vergrämen.Die Weser ist natürlich schon ne Nummer größer als unser Flüsschen.

-------------------------------------------------------
No fish, no fun !


----------



## Skunk2000 (20. Februar 2002)

Danke für eure Antworten!
Hab dieses Jahr schon 6Barben und viele Döbel gefangen! Alles ohne Anfüttern und so!
Habe einfach im Supermarkt so ein 40gramm Päckchen geriebenen Parmesan gekauft und dass vermisch ich dann immer mit 2-3mal soviel Paniermehl und Wasser oder Milch!

-------------------------------------------------------
Angeln ist die beste Droge!
Grüße aus dem Schwabenland, Euer Skunk2000


----------



## Lynx (20. Februar 2002)

Servus Skunk,
lass die Milch weg und gib dafür das Eiweiß von einem Ei rein.
Bleibt dann besser am Haken.WO


----------



## Skunk2000 (22. Februar 2002)

Ok werde ich testen!


----------



## Streamer (22. Februar 2002)

Hi
wenn es auf Barben geht mische ich meiner Grundmischung immer einen grossen Anteil an 
geriebenem Parmesankäse bei.
Damit habe ich in der Lippe, bis jetzt, immer gut gefangen.
Auf Döbel lasse ich den Käse weg und nehme statt dessen Blutmehl, da ich die Erfahrung  
gemacht habe das Döbel es lieber etwas Fleischiger haben


----------



## Skunk2000 (24. Februar 2002)

Kann ich den auch einen Cocktail aus Blutmehl und Parmesan machen?

-------------------------------------------------------
Angeln ist die beste Droge!
Grüße aus dem Schwabenland, Euer Skunk2000


----------



## Skunk2000 (24. Februar 2002)

War heute unten und hab einen Döbel von 53cm gefangen! "freu"!
Insgesamt hatte ich 13 Fische aber davon waren 8 sehr klein und 2 waren Barben (die kämpfen wie sau) also hab ich drei schöne Fische gefangen die Papa heute ausnehmen darf *gg*!
Habe sie wieder auf meinen Teig gefangen, mein Kumpel hat auf Schnittkäse nur 4 Bisse gehabt und davaon nur einen gelandet!
Kann man eigentl. nen großen Döbel filetieren oder geht dass nicht, weil der passt nicht in die Pfanne!

-------------------------------------------------------
Angeln ist die beste Droge!
Grüße aus dem Schwabenland, Euer Skunk2000


----------



## Franky (25. Februar 2002)

Moin Skunk,sicher wird das gehen - ist nur eine Frage, ob das was bringen wird... Zuviel des guten ist meistens alles andere als gut, und die sogenannte "Eierlegende Wollmilchsau" taugt selten was. Ich würde mich nur auf eine Sache konzentrieren, als "Mischmasch" zu machen.

-------------------------------------------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Skunk2000 (18. März 2002)

Hab das mit dem ei jetzt getestet, fand es aber nicht so überragend, da ich fande, dass es nicht besser oder schlechter am Haken blieb, sondern nur in den Händen kleben blieb! mein Tip auf Barben: In einen Pfeffermühle Hanfsamen mahlen und dann mit in den teig geben! 
Noch was und zwar gibt es Duftölr für so teile wo man Teelichte reinstellt und oben Wasser und Duftöl reintut, taugen die was? Gibts bei und im Teeladen un bestimmt 200!!! Geschmacksrichtungen!


----------



## Veit (18. März 2002)

@ skunk 2000:
Das mit den Duftstoffen aus dem Teeladen würde ich lassen. Meines Wissens nach ist das Chemie und das Zeug schmeckt brennend scharf. Wenn du das in deinen Teig gibst dann wird er ähnlich schmecken und ich glaube nicht, dass ihn die Fische dann noch fressen.


----------

